# Is this All Clad pan doomed?



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

It was a delicious meal; creamy parm polenta topped with kale and muchrooms with pancetta. :lips: But the polenta got scorched to the bottom of my pan.  Will anything save this pan? :blush: Thanks in advance!

BORK <><


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

It should clean up fine. And will be good as new unless it has gotten too hot and turned. Doesn't appear thet way though. I know you know, those do not go in the dishwasher.
I had to look twice. I see that pan quite often in my kitchen. She means well.
p


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I don't know if this will work, but it did back in the day when I was in 7th grade home ec and we had plenty of burned pans:

Add water and simmer, working at the crust with a wooden or nylon spatula. Basically, you're deglazing the pan. Get as much off as you can that way. 

For All-Clad, NEVER use an abrasive scrubber or cleaner. Use Barkeeper's Friend cleanser only. Use that for the rest of the residue. As Pan said, it should clean up. Let us know how it comes out! We'd like to see the "after" picture, too.

Good luck--
Mezz


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh heck just sprinkle the bottom with a little Dawn dish soap and hot water and let it sit for a while should do fine as Pan said. Had it happen before myself as I am sure we all have if we really cook...


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

A fix for this type problem came with the instructions for a Magnalite Professional Stainless three-ply pan very similar to AllClad; it's no longer made.

Put a teaspoonful of dishwasher detergent in the pan with a quarter-inch of water. Bring to a simmer for fifteen minutes or more as needed. It will lift the stuff right off the bottom. I've had to test this several times, and it's always worked.

RUN YOUR VENT BLOWER AT MAXIMUM SPEED. The fumes from this are not pleasant.  

Mike


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

Vinegar, lemon juice or tartaric acid will often do the job as well.


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Don't throw that pot away!!! First, get some hot running water going, add some dish soap of choice, and fill half way. Now set it aside. You know those little stainless steel scrubbies they use at the restaurant? Get one of those...some how. They work great and would make short work of that pot you took a pic of. Oh, and add a little "elbow greese". Ever wash dishes in a professional kitchen? If so, you better know what "elbow greese" is. Works every time!


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Secondly, I'll suggest this...Perhaps choose a more polenta friendly "pot". Treat it like you would rissotto where you have a broader coking space and can watch it cooking more closely. Or h*ll, turn your d*mn fire down a touch! Take your time, man! Nobody's going to jail, are they? ...Are they? C'mon man, it's just fancy grits. Take your time and don't feel like you're under pressure by anyone. Sounds like it was delicious. H*ll, anything with pork fat in it has my attention!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Two ways to deal with this:

If freshly scorched, add cold water to deglaze as someone else pointed out, and use a nylon scraper blade (little handheld thingie), and it should come right off.

If not fresh, then add hot water and a LOT of baking soda. Let sit overnight, and then it should scrape out fairly easily using the aforementioned nylon scraper blade thingie.

doc


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Um...and a little elbow greese. Not a real difficult sceanario here. Just scub the freakin' pot out and watch your your heat next time and maybe don't walk away from your food while it's over fire. Cool pic, though!


----------



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your replies! Good As New!!! :bounce:

BORK <><


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Bork, what method did you use?


----------



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

I used bar keeper's friend. I soaked the pan in hot soapy water when it first happened, which did nothing (first pic was taken after saoking and scrubbing with plastic scraper). So after reading the advice here I tried the bar keeper's friend... soak...scrape...soak...scrape...soak...scrape...it took about 3 hours total time over 2 days but it worked! Thanks again for your advice everyone! 

BORK <><


----------

